# Kreg K3/4/5?



## ARCarpenter (Feb 1, 2015)

I am wanting one of these systems to use for some tables, end tables, and things like that. I understand that they are each bigger than the previous but that's where my knowledge ends. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Both the K4 and K5 are in production at the present time. The K3 was replaced by the K4 and would only be found as a used unit. All are the same size (not sure where you got the impression any was larger), but the K5 is much easier to use than the K4, as far as I'm concerned. The wings on the K5 allow for storage and keep your work piece level, plus the locking handle is in the front.


----------



## ARCarpenter (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry, I double checked and it's the R3 I saw at Lowes. Seems like you would just use a clamp to hold the jig in place.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't use my old k2000 as much as I used to, but I still do from time to time. I much prefer the The mounted jig to the clamp on versions.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yep, the R3 is one of the portable versions. Works fine for occasional use, but you'd want a K4 or K5 if doing very many pocket holes for large or multiple projects. The drill block on the bench units is actually removable for use as a portable piece, so if you get either of those, you have the addtional functionality of the R3.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the older K4 master kit and it's great. I got it on sale at Rockler a couple years ago and the only thing I have ever had problems with has been operator error by choosing the wrong length screw. Past that it works just like they say it will. You can mount it to a board if you wish but as long as it is clamped down I haven't had any problems. I have a small work area so I clamp mine and take it apart to store it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I still have the first one I bought several years ago. I mounted it on a piece of plywood. It hangs on the wall when it is not needed.

Or it used to. I have since modified it. Now it works great! Still the same jig. 

Original set up with the micro jig inserted in the base.



























Hangs on the wall.









Modified version. WHOOP!


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the K4 also. One of my favorite tools!!


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been very pleased with my K4. My unit is mounted on the storage cabinet I built using the plans from
the Kreg website.
Jim


----------



## graynet (Feb 4, 2015)

The K4 is really not much cheaper than the K5 and having the clamping handle in the front on the same side as you will be drilling is invaluable, especially if you add pocket holes to any fairly large panels. Large panels will prevent you from reaching around to clamp the piece in place. I own the K5 and really enjoy it.


----------

